# What to do when having a vasovagal reaction



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

Since yesterday evening I have what I believe vasovagal symptoms. I fell asleep at 10 and woke up at 11 with the urge of going to the bathroom ( not diarrhia) at the same time my heart was racing and I felt very nauseas and lightheaded. The kind of feeling you have when you about to pass out. It's just a horrible feeling and I think I have it about 6 times a year and it's always related to having a bm. Can I be sure it's a vasovagal reaction since it's only related to having a bm ??? Also, what helps against these horrible episodes ? I am about to go to work and I can't feel like this. I just took a antianxiey drug ( KLonopin). Not sure, if this is made for these symptoms. Any suggestions how to feel better in this situation ??


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

My impression was that a vasovagal response will cause your blood pressure to drop so dramatically that it may lead to a loss of consciousness.I'm not sure that's what you are describing. Could you be describing a panic or anxiety attack?Jeff


----------



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, I did faint from these episodes before so I am usaully put my head between my legs when I am sitting on the toilet and than I lie down right away otherwise I probably faint again. At this moment I feel fine again but what can I do next time because it feels so horrible.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I have felt the vasovagal response firsthand so I understand how awful a feeling it is.I don't know what to suggest other than talking to your doctor about it.Jeff


----------



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

Did your Doctor give you any advice or medication for it ?


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

It only happened to me when I was in the hospital caused by a manipulation by a doctor.


----------



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

so you wouldn't really think it' something serious unless it's a bad fall from fainting ?


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I think it's a significant event. It's not something I would want to happen spontaneously. I would be speaking to a doctor if it were me.


----------



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

I e-mailed my G.I doctor and he thinks that this really sounds like a vasovagal responds. He said that there is no medication for that. Just lying down right away would help. He also mentioned wearing compress stockings. Does this make sense ?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yep, laying down keeps the blood flow going to the brain. Most people wake up as soon as they fall down (if they get a full faint out of it) as as soon as you are flat out, the blood flow is enough to wake right back up.Compression stockings keep the blood from pooling in the feet and also keeps enough blood going to the brain.


----------



## everythingishorrible (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi,I had something similar. It can be quite common with IBS sufferers as there is extra stress on our vagus nerve from straining. I fainted daily for about 9-10 months before my doctors really pursued it. I was diagnosed with orthostatic intolerance, which is a dysfunction of the autonomic nervous system. This is closely tied in with your vagus nerve. Through much searching, we found my orthostatic intolerance was caused by a vitamin deficiency. Vasovagal reactions in and of themselves are not uncommon or "dangerous" and all people have these reactions in certain situations (i.e. when people stand too long in heat, they pass out; people with a fear of blood faint when they see it because of a vasovagal reaction). So you just have to keep tabs on it to see if it becomes debilitating.I have a friend whose father suffered from some health issues (including lower GI problems) and he would constantly faint while on the toilet. His wife found him one day and took him to the hospital--he had a non-specific vasovagal condition but ended up having to have some sort of brain surgery as he would faint so much. It completely stopped his vasovagal symptoms as well as the syncope itself (fainting). I'm sure it must have been a very extreme case, as you don't hear about people having surgery for it often, but thought I'd mention it.Best luck I had with my OI was increasing sodium and fluid intake and making sure to keep temperature extremes to a minimum (was always worse when I got hot). Make sure to stay super hydrated! My doc recommended drinking fluids with electrolytes and sodium, such as Gatorade or Vitamin Water. Standing for long periods of time is the worst. I tried the compression stockings but I am so tiny that they weren't very "compressed" on my skinny legs. But many people have good luck with these. If you have health insurance, you can get them much cheaper (they can be kind of expensive online--my hospital gave me a few pairs for like $5 each). I have a pair that is brand new which I've been looking to give away; you can message me if you're comfortable with giving me a P.O. Box to send them to. There are also maneuvers you can do with your leg muscles which are supposed to help both in prevention and when you feel you may faint. You can Google those. Lastly, lying down with your feet raised above your head helps return blood back up to your brain and is the best thing to do if you are about to faint. I have had to step away at work plenty of times to go lie down with my feet up on the wall. It's embarrassing but far less embarrassing than passing out! Hope this helps; good luck with everything!


----------



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for the reply ! I don't think I will wear the compression stockings because it happens only a few times a year. I will just try to put my feet up. The worst thing is the nausea during these attacks. Is this also caused from the lack of blood pressure ?


----------



## everythingishorrible (Jan 26, 2011)

hasenfuss said:


> Thanks for the reply ! I don't think I will wear the compression stockings because it happens only a few times a year. I will just try to put my feet up. The worst thing is the nausea during these attacks. Is this also caused from the lack of blood pressure ?


Hi,Yes, the nausea is probably related... Usually when people faint or are about to faint, they get certain symptoms like clamminess, hot/cold flashes, sweating, etc. Nausea is usually part of that. The vagus nerve affects your GI symptoms greatly; it's the same nerve triggered when you vomit. So just try to lay down and put your feet up! Usually my nausea and other symptoms will go away within 15 minutes if I'm lucky and lay down when I first feel it coming on. Sometimes it will last for an hour or more. Just don't eat when in that state unless it's from hypoglycemia. Only makes it worse. I've had good luck sipping 7-up or Coca-Cola slowly, or just water. Good luck with all this.


----------

